# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > آموزش: نحوه نوشتن یک Web Application از ابتدا

## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
توی این سایت، شما با مراحل نوشتن یک Web App از ابتدا آشنا میشید. این آموزش شامل 8 مرحله هستش و در هر مرحله، بطور کامل با جزییات کار آشنا خواهید شد. در این آموزش، در نهایت Colored List ساخته میشه...

موفق باشید.

----------


## hadiansari

دوست عزیز منبع فارسی نداشتی؟ :لبخند:  :لبخند:

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> دوست عزیز منبع فارسی نداشتی؟


سلام.
خوب از Google Translate استفاده کنید. URL سایت مزبور رو توش بزنید، و بهش بگید از انگلیسی به Persian برگردونه. نتیجه فوق العاده نخواهد بود، اما کارتون رو راه میندازه.

موفق باشید.

----------

